# Grammatical voices



## J.F. de TROYES

İyi akşamlar.

I am doing research on grammatical voices in various languages. Would you be so kind as to check and correct the following sentences so that they match up to English. I am sure there are several inaccuracies.

1. Tom kapıyı kapatıyor.     Tom is closing the door.
2.  Kapı kapalıyor.         Somebody is closing the door / the door is closing.
3.  Kapı kapalı.            The door is closed.
4.  Kapı otomatik olarak kapanır    The door closes automatically.
5.  Müdür kapıyı  kapattır.             The director makes the door close

6.  Çoçuk kendi  kendine  yıkanıyor.  The child washes by himself.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Resneli

2. Kapı kapaNıyor.
5. Müdür kapıyı kapattırIR. (Müdür kapıyı kapattır: Müdür, make the door close. -imperative)
Diğerleri doğru. Kolay gelsin.


----------



## Resneli

Ayrıca 1. cümlede "Tom kapıyı kapıyor." da diyebilirsin. Kapamak ya da kapatmak, ikisi de doğrudur. Esasen 2. cümlede "kapı kapanıyor" derken "kapamak" fiilini kullanmış oluyorsun. "Kapatmak"ı kullanmış olsan "kapı kapatılıyor" demen gerekirdi.


----------



## Resneli

Pardon, yeni gördüm: Ayrıca 6. cümlede "çoçuk" değil, doğru yazımı: çoCuk.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Resneli said:


> Pardon, yeni gördüm: Ayrıca 6. cümlede "çoçuk" değil, doğru yazımı: çoCuk.



 Sorry for the blunder !


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Does the form _kapalıyor_ exist ?  If so, could you give a short sentence where it is used ? Thanks.


----------



## Resneli

J.F. de TROYES said:


> Does the form _kapalıyor_ exist ?  If so, could you give a short sentence where it is used ? Thanks.


Hayır, "kapalıyor" şekli yok. "Kapalı" fiil köküne eklenen -lı yapım ekiyle türetilmiş bir sıfat-fiildir (adjective) (ya da "kapalı tribün" yerine sadece "kapalı" dendiğinde ad aktarması/mecaz-ı mürsel'le isim yerine de kullanıldığı olur). Yani "kapalı" fiilin çekimlenmiş bir hali değildir, yapım ekiyle fiil kökünden türemiş yeni bir sözcüktür, artık -yor diye fiil gibi çekimlenmez. "Kapa" kökünün şimdiki zaman 3. tekil çekimi "kapıyor" ya da "kapatıyor" olabilir.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Could you please translate your explanation in English.  Unfortunately I can't understand ; my Turkish is so poor !


----------



## Resneli

J.F. de TROYES said:


> Could you please translate your explanation in English.  Unfortunately I can't understand ; my Turkish is so poor !


Non, on ne dit pas "kapalıyor". "Kapalı" est l'adjectif qualificatif obtenu en ajoutant le suffixe dérivatif -lı (servant à former des adjectifs) derrière la racine "kapa". On peut employer le mot "kapalı" comme adjectif (kapalı kapı: closed door) on ne peut plus le conjuger comme un verbe. Pour "fermer" le verbe en Turc est "kapa-mak" ou "kapat-mak" (les deux formes ayant le sens presque identique et -mak etant le suffixe de l'infinitif) et la forme conjuguée au présent, 3 personne du singulier est "kapıyor" ou "kapatıyor". Quand le sujet est la porte ou une chose, on empoie la forme passive du verbe (comme si on dit que la porte SE ferme) qu'on obtient en ajoutant un suffixe -n et alors on a le verbe "kapaNmak" et  le présent du 3e personne du singulier est "kapaNıyor". 
Bon courage!


----------



## Resneli

@J.F. de TROYES, hope that this helps, it was easier for me to explain it in French.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Un grand merci pour la bonne surprise d'une  réponse en français, rapide et vraiment trés claire. Est-ce que l'on peut dire que certains verbes ont un passif en -L- et d'autres en -N- ?


----------



## Resneli

J.F. de TROYES said:


> Un grand merci pour la bonne surprise d'une  réponse en français, rapide et vraiment trés claire. Est-ce que l'on peut dire que certains verbes ont un passif en -L- et d'autres en -N- ?


Oui les deux suffixes du passif sont -l et -n mais je ne sais pas s'il y a une règle pour savoir lequel il faut choisir, quand c'est votre langue natale vous parlez sans y penser. En faite, "kapanmak" est le passif de "kapamak" tandis que si vous utilisez la forme "kapatmak" le passif est "kapatılmak" et en faite on y saisit une faible difference de sens: Quand on emploie "kapanmak" c'est comme si la porte se ferme de soi même, ça se fait sentir comme pronominal mais grammaticalement c'est du passif. Quand on emploie "kapatılmak" on entend plutôt que l'action de fermer est faite par quelqu'un d'autre, c'est plus proprement passif si vous voulez. Mais dans votre phrase on dirait toujours "kapı kapanıyor" on peut employer "kapı kapatılıyor" que rarement, pour accentuer ce quelqu'un d'autre qui ferme la porte.
Quelques examples de verbes que ont le passif avec -n: yıkamak- yıkanmak, okumak-okunmak, kaşımak- kaşınmak etc.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Votre tentative d'explication de la différence de sens entre les deux suffixes me paraît très intéressante. Je me demande si cette différence ne se retrouve pas en français dans l'opposition _On ferme la porte_ ( avec ce pronom indéfini-sujet qui renvoie à quelqu'un d'inconnu ) vs. _La porte est fermée _. Dans le premier cas on signale l'existence d'un agent humain, mais il est inconnu ; dans le second, on indique ce qui est, sans même signaler un agent  ; seul compte le résultat. De même, l' allemand a deux passifs et oppose _Die Tür wird geschlossen_ (passif dit "processuel" avec l'auxiliaire _werden_, _devenir ; _c'est un acte qui suppose un agent quel qu'il soit, mais il n'est pas nommé et _Die tür ist geschlossen_ ( passif dit bilan ou résultatif avec l'auxiliare _sein, être_ ; c'est la constatation d'un état ) .


----------



## Resneli

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec votre remarque @J.F. de TROYES et je suis desolée de vous repondre tard mais entre-temps j'ai aussi consulté un professeur de Turc et alors...
1. Les deux suffixes du passif (edilgen) sont -l et -n et il n'y a ni règle ni difference de sens entre les deux tournures mais il y a une seule tournure établie pour chaque verbe (que les natales connaissent "instinctivement" dirais-je) c'est plutôt une question d'harmonie vocale du Turc (des voyelles, des consonnes et de leurs juxapositions etc.).
2. Il ya d'autre part trois suffixes pour le pronominal (dönüşlü): -iş, -n et -l. Voyons cette phrase: Ayşe aynanın karşısında taraNdı. (Ayşe s'est coiffée devant le miroir). Ici le suffix -n est pour la tournure pronominale réfléchie (Ayşe se coiffe soi-même).

Pour faire la difference: Si le sujet et l'objet du verbe est le même c'est une tournure pronominal (Kim tarandı? Ayşe- Kimi taradı? Ayşe'yi). Mais si vous pouvez poser au verbe la question "par qui?/ kimin tarafından?" (ou si vous pouvez ajouter "par quelqu'un/ birisi tarafından") c'est une tournure passive. Bref, mon professeur est aussi d'avis que "kapı kapandı" est passif.

Salutations depuis İstanbul.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Désolé de vous répondre si tard pour ces explications qui complètent utilement les précédentes. Le suffixe -n peut ainsi avoir deux valeurs comme les formes réfléchies en ont aussi plusieurs. Pour cela se dit ou cela se fait, par exemple,  les pronominaux ont un sens passif et je suppose qu'ils se traduiront en turc par des formes passives.

Un grand merci encore.


----------

